# Which lift is usualy heaviest?



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi gang,

I have been looking at some threads here and have come to the conclusion that most ppl have a bigger deadlift than squat.

Is this normal?

My PB's are:

Bench = 140kg

Deadlift = 185kg

Squat = 210kg

As you can see my squat is way out in front of deadlifts, do you think I need to look at my lifting technique for deads (Change to sumo?).


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

what depth are the squats as u cant cheat on deads imo


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Ass to the floor DEFO, I know this because I used to train with a box (Touch with my bum), and I also train with a guy who is the meanest, ugliest bass in town (He would not let me away with anything less than pararell).

What seems to let me down with deads is my grip, I feel I "Could" lift more but my wrists / fingers will not aloow me to:confused:

It might also be a factor that I do *not* rotate my hand grip (Both hands to the front for me).

I also lift with my feet quite close together (Not sumo).

Do you think I should go back and change my deadlift form?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

try a mixed grip first of all, itll take a couple of weeks for your wrists to adapt, but the grip is much stronger, itll stop the bar 'rolling' out of your hands.

train your grip!! there is a mind muscle connection that is very finely balanced in your grip, improve the grip and the rest of the lift will follow. DONT BE TEMPTED TO USE LIFTING STRAPS!!!!

to move to sumo is a big shock for the glutes/hams/inner quad, IF you do, dont expect to lift the same weights for a good month to 6 weeks.

those are some very respectable weights you are pulling/pushing, dont put yourself down for the sake of a 25k differance between squat and dead 

Ps, my squat is bigger than my deadlift too


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

big pete said:


> Ps, my squat is bigger than my deadlift too


Dam dude - but you can dead lift a combineharvester - so god knows what you can squat!!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Ironman said:


> Dam dude - but you can dead lift a combineharvester - so god knows what you can squat!!!


this was funny, but there is some truth in it.


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

big pete said:


> DONT BE TEMPTED TO USE LIFTING STRAPS!!!!


Why not use straps Pete ?


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

del_h said:


> Hi gang,
> 
> I have been looking at some threads here and have come to the conclusion that most ppl have a bigger deadlift than squat.
> 
> ...


My deadlift is more than my squats:-

Bench = 125kg

Deadlift = 170kg

Squat = 140kg

Would be great to see everyone's PB's in a thread though. Come on gang post post post !


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

when I first started powerlifting my deadlift was better than my squat however now days my squat has over taken my deadlift and so now have a squat PB of 327.5 and deadlift PB of 305.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ellis said:


> when I first started powerlifting my deadlift was better than my squat however now days my squat has over taken my deadlift and so now have a squat PB of 327.5 and deadlift PB of 305.


i can lift more than u... :blowme:

if we were talking in Lbs not KG :boohoo:


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

lol DB, im sorry but it is KG not lbs


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Ellis said:


> lol DB, im sorry but it is KG not lbs


LOL damn it


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Ecksarmy11 said:


> Why not use straps Pete ?


beacuse it fools your mind into thinking your grip is stronger than it actually is!

if you think, the bar is on the floor, loaded up with 195k on the bar(going on del_h PB), you just open up your gym bag pull out some straps and start wrapping them over the bar. you get into the hole, start to pull and your thinking to yourself "jeez, these are good, im gonna pull until i cant pull anymore cos my grip is soooo good" as your getting the bar past your knees suddenly things are gettin harder and POP!!!!!!!!! something happens in your lower back!

you drop the bar back down to the floor, but the straps are still attatched wrenching you to the floor with it! jarring you when the bar makes contact and possibly causing that little more damage!!

get my drift?

if you have an injury to your hand, then go for it, just realise your limits. and if its the end of your session and your repping out on shrugs and your grip is going (purely from time-under-tension), then i personally consider them to be fine, but if your closing or beating your max on a big compound move like deadlifts then steer well clear

Ps, i learned the hard way, and my back still gives me problems


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Damm, I do use straps for my heaviest set. I might now reconsider this.....

By the way Pete, I also use knee wraps for my heaviest squat lifts (And belt). Do you advise against these too???

PS Man you lift some CRAZY weight, I am one of the stronger guys in my gym but your lifts make my PBs look like warm ups LOL


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

damn, looks lke my lifts are the weakest here 

DOH!

im getting there tho! i try to keep everything strict form and deep (squats) so i cant lift that much! i do use straps as im not realy much out for strength, more concerned with size, so if ur growing then ur good! imo


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

ash!!! straps are for pussies! and i can almost guarantee that if you stick with them, one day you will get an injury....

get some chalk!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

crazycacti said:


> ash!!! straps are for pussies!


Dont sugar coat it! lol


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

And so comes the age old question:

Should one train for size or strength.

I personally go between both but mostly strength (If you want to be big, lift big attitude).

But, just last week a guy in my gym had 49 cm (Tad over 18 inch) arms, and was doing bicep curls with no more than 20kg. So there is some truth that light weight, high reps and great form = size.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Dont sugar coat it! lol


never going to bro! :blowme:


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

del_h said:


> Damm, I do use straps for my heaviest set. I might now reconsider this.....
> 
> By the way Pete, I also use knee wraps for my heaviest squat lifts (And belt). Do you advise against these too???
> 
> PS Man you lift some CRAZY weight, I am one of the stronger guys in my gym but your lifts make my PBs look like warm ups LOL


knee wraps are great for squatting, your protecting your knees IF your wrapping them correctly!! i find it impossible to explain how to do it, but if i can find (or make) a vid of how to do it (how i call) properly then your lifts go straight up and safety % is higher also. so its a win win situation

the weights i use arent as crazy as some i know. christ have you ever seen someone weighing under 100k squatting over 400k??? Mr Coombes is one mad little barsteward and proper strong


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

del_h said:


> And so comes the age old question:
> 
> Should one train for size or strength.
> 
> ...


the age old question!!!

your choice, personally heavy weights suit me. its gotta fit in with your goals and situation


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is how I wrap:

1. leg straight

2. One full circle above knee

3. Move diagonally towards below knee

4. One full circle below knee

5. Criss-cross in-between (Over knee)

6. Near the end of strap, one full circle over knee

7. Tuck in loose end to outside of knee

I should also mention that the straps are put on TIGHT, but not too tight as to stop blood flow (Nearley though)

Is this about right???


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

your not far off, doing the criss-cross motion is correct, but it sounds as if you are wasting some valuable wrap length!

1. leg straight

2. wrapping from just below the knee, 3 tight wraps going to above the knee (where the quad starts to bulge)

3. take it straight to below the knee diagonally

4. go behiand the calf and then straight back above the knee diagonally

5. repeat twice more.

6. tie the wrap off where possible

it sounds right in my head, but i can visualise it as im doin it.

if i can film it i will


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Cheers Pete,

Look forward to the video........................................


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

if you get someone to do them for you it'll help getting them tighter and save you enegy.

Looking very big in your new avator pete!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

very true about someone else wrapping for u.

il be honest, i always wrap myself. i actually dont like others doin it for me, but the effort it takes to both legs can be more than you bargain for.

cheers kieth, im gonna blame the camera for this, but it lloks like i got gyno,lol


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, can't see the gyno, I just thought you were standing in front of one of those funny mirrors that make you look twice as wide as you really are.

I learnt how tight someone else could wrap my legs when Justin Hurley wraped for me at the europeans and boy were they tight as **** but it did work.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

^^^^

yeah, i know what you mean. sqautted last week and my feet started to turn blue!!

but as you say, it works. and thats what counts


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my squat sucks...

Squat = 100kg's

Deads = 180kg's

see it sucks doesn't it i did forget to say though my leg press is 640kg's


----------



## Up and Under (May 27, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> my squat sucks...
> 
> Squat = 100kg's
> 
> ...


See what's this all about ?? My squat is also ****e (130-140kg at best) I just don't like em, it feels weird. I do want to get into em mind and do them relativley regularly. But I can also leg press 500kg so its not like I have weak legs or anything, can't figure it out.

My deadlift is also way better than my squat (200kg)...


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> my squat sucks...
> 
> Squat = 100kg's
> 
> ...


lol, very true, but you also have a pretty good excuse why youre squatting poundages are so out of whack with the leg press!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

fair one


----------

